# Templates erstellen (HTML vom CODE trennen)



## Deemax (15. August 2001)

Hallo Leute, 

wenn ich ASP programmiere schmeiße ich den HTML Code in meine ASP Datei einfach rein. Gebe ihn z.B. in einigen Fällen mit Response.Write auf, ist ja egal wie.

Num möchte ich aber ein HTML-Template (externe Datei) erstellen indem ich einfach die Variabeln eingebe und diese werden dann von meiner ASP Datei ausgefüllt.
Vorteil: Jeder kann das Template ohne den ASP-Code zu Beschädigen anpassen.

Wie kann ich das realisieren, gibs irgendwo Beispiele?


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (15. August 2001)

Mach einfach eine Template.htm(l) und mach dort dein Template und deine Variablen rein! Jetzt liest du in ASP mit dem FileSystemObject das Template rein. Jetzt ersetzt du mit der Funktion Replace die Variabeln mit einem Wert den du im ASP Script ermittelt hast. Jetzt nur noch mit Response.Write raus.

Ich hoffe ich habe geholfen! ;-)

Terrance & Philipp


----------



## Deemax (15. August 2001)

Super,
danke es funktioniert super!


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (15. August 2001)

gerngeschehn


----------

